# ++ Thoughts for our old pup, Shane, Gingival hyperplasia :-(



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all---

Wondered if we could have some positive thoughts and vibes (or prayers) sent our way as Shane, our 14 year old senior pup goes in for surgery (today) for Gingival hyperplasia (gums grow over teeth) :-(

Any surgery is scary, and at his age, we are looking to relieve his discomfort. We have confidence in our vet and know that every day with Shaney has been a blessing  

As a heads up to those using cyclosporine/Atopica: our oral surgeon (vet) told us it was a side effect from the med he took over 6 years ago (immuno-suppressants, especially cyclosporine or Atopica, according to vet, which, he is again on for pre and post surgery infection protection) and it took only a few months to accrue in his mouth (our normal vet was to monitor and then moved, but said no cause for alarm). It is not cancerous and he eats his food well (we wet his food and supplement with chicken and rice bland). His blood work for pre-surgery came back great (actually much improved kidney function) so we have great hopes of a healthy recovery! 

Thanks for the venue to rant and soapbox


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and a big hug for Shane when he comes home.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Prayers on the way!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sending prayers and positive healing thoughts for your Shane.He reminds me of our Chevy. Shane I wish you a speedy and full recovery.
Take care 
Maggi


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Get well soon Shane!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery for you sweet boy Shane!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

What a good looking senior. Sending prayers and hugs your way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Good thoughts to you, Shane! May you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Warm wishes for a great recovery. I _love _Shane's face. He has loving eyes.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Hope everything goes well for your good looking guy. My 15 year old dog gets a cyclosporine ointment 2x a day in his eyes for his keratoconjunctivitis sicca (ointment is called Optimmune). I wonder if it would affect him similarly? Maybe I should check.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you for the well wishes---Shane thanks you, as well  His surgery went on without a hitch and he had a quick recuperation from the anesthesia and was up and sitting (per the great tech, Megan) within 6-7 minutes! He "hopped" into the car and was a dream (as he always is) on the way home and today; gums a bit sore and swollen but he is feeling and looking extremely better!!!

Vet took 1 molar and 3 smaller teeth on sides; our other vet (that recently left the practice) did not catch the fractured tooth (under the gums) that happened from a possible bone :-( or pb hoof or hard bully stick, which we give/gave Leo---we are a soft treat house now (although Leo will still get his 



 on the sly). 

Thank you, for the continued online support and advice (for both pups). We do sincerely appriciate it! 

Our thanks to our local support: (new) vet, Dr. Wallach (@ Danada Vet, Wheaton, IL) and our dental/surgeon vet, Dr. Juriga (@ River Heights Vet Hospital, Oswego, IL)!! Highly recommended!!!!








-Shane @ Vet Hospital, post op!








-Shane on way home (they took a mole off cheek, too!) A bit swollen (mouth), but always our handsome old pup!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Big sigh of reliefFeel better quickly Shane


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is great news!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great news!!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

He's so cute!

Happy he's doing well


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Great news! I am so happy for Shane.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

*Shane (happy and suprising) update!*

A bit of an update! 

Shane is completely off his Atopica with no recourse, all is good! His gums will need to be worked on again in April/May (as the vet/dds has not seen such a bad case such as Shaney's) but he also advised us to call the original shelter to confirm age; I got Shane from my sister when she moved about 8.5 years ago; I was told, at the time, he was @4.5 years old---turns out, according to his original records that we NOW have, he was only about just about 3!!! so he is only around 12, instead of 14!!! :shocked: 

I love this old boy and know that every day is a gift, but when we hear our vet talk about health and maintenance plans for 18 months or 2 years from now, in regard to Shaney, I sort of wept because he such a part of my everyday life.

Thank you all, again, for the good, positive thoughts and online support  

:hug:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Glad Shane is doing well.You take such really good care of him


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad Shane is doing well. What a nice holiday for you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad Shane is doing so well . Getting younger is a good thing . Tina you and Shane have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------

